# on a 87 nissan sentra/ how to change carburator to fuel injection



## rob57 (May 23, 2011)

i have a 1987 nissan 4 door sentra automatic that im building from scatch since the car hasnt ran since 2000. Well i want an sr20 fuel injection with an manuel trans. how do i convert it into an fuel injection. 

? what parts do i take out?
?does a 90- 94 or any other yr nissan sentra parts fit on a 1987?
? what do i need to do to make this happen?

please help me figure out this problem. i dont need ppl talkin me out of this and only ppl that know what theyre talking about and not guessing can help me. thanks and help .. robert


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 1991 - 1994 B13 Sentra did offer an SR20DE engine option. The best thing is to get a "front clip" from a 1991 - 1994 Sentra which includes the SR20DE and all the assorted wiring harnesses and the ECU.


----------



## rob57 (May 23, 2011)

and that comes with the transmission rite???


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll also have to get an electric fuel pump into the equation, as the 87 Sentra had a manual fuel pump mounted on the engine that ran only about 4-7 psi, IIRC, way to low for fuel injection. Even at that, the B12 never came with the SR engine, so you'll need to do plenty of fabrication, as well, even with the front clip. You're looking at a lot of work ahead of you!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

rob57 said:


> and that comes with the transmission rite???


Yes, it does. Like SMJ says, it is a lot of work. The wiring that comes with the front clip will have to be integrated with the other existing under-dash wiring; a big job in itself.

If you're going to get a front clip, inspect it first before purchasing. Make sure it's a complete clip. Some folks have got screwed because they ended up with a partial clip; there's a lot of shady sellers out there.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

are you looking to swap the whole engine to an SR20? or do you just want the SR20 fuel injection? Your car probably has the E16i engine that was available with throttle body fuel injection


----------

